# C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\desktop



## Vandy.soloman

C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\desktop

the above file could not be found, so my desktop wont load. ive tried reinstalling vista and repairing, both to no avail. any help?


----------



## Eatskittens

Found this on another site:



Solved: c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\desktop
I got this error message after a windows update:

c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\desktop

i found that all my settings and data had been changed to default the links to practically everything had a message which read something like:

C:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer or on a network. Check to to make sure the disk is properly inserted.

I looked around found no solution so i decided to go to the area it reported a problem:

C:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop nothing was in there

so i went in my user then seen i had 2 Desktop Folders 1 blank 1 with my desktop items.

i deleted the blank 1 and in C:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile i deleted the desktop 1 there.

back in user folder i right clicked on the desktop folder and copy

Paste the folder into C:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\ once it has copied a message will say copy desktop.ini file the top 1 being older and other newer make sure you overwrite this to the older 1.

Reboot and this problem should be fixed.

if you feel you dont want to delete anything then cut and paste in to a folder anywhere but when fixed remove as not needed i hope this helps you all.

no need to uninstall and do any restoring or repair windows stuff


----------

